# version maxi d'os pour mon powerbook



## mask4470 (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
J'espère être clair dans mes explication car je viens du monde du PC et je suis un peu perdu. 
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un mac power book g4 pour essayer le mac et voir si c'est mieux que le pc.
Je voudrai le remettre à neuf c'est à dire comme à l'achat

Première question y a t'il un moyen simple sans tout formater.

Et tant qu'à formater quelle version maximum d'os je peut mettre.

C'est,pour ce que j'ai trouvé:
un powerbook g4 mac OS X version 10.3.9
Processeur 667 MHz power PC G4
Cache de niveau 3 1 Mo
Memoire 256 Mo sdram
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2009)

bienvenue

traité de nombreuses fois

tiger (  10.4)
avec un support d'install universel ( NOIR)
et en rajoutant de la mémoire RAM  ( max total 1 GB)

l'install se fait avec option ( intégrée) de reprise des données panther
mais très très conseillé de faire une sauvegarde externe avant

ou de faire une install  avec migration des données venant de l'exterieur


----------



## mask4470 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Pascalformac
J'ai pas tout compris 
Qu'est ce qu'un support d'install universel ( NOIR) (le cd d'origine fourni a l'achat ou un cd original d'instalation ?)
Si j'ai tout compris pour mettre la version 10.4 il faut que je rajoute des barrettes.

Et pourquoi faire une sauvegarde avant si je ne veux rien conservé de l'ancien propriètaire
et qu'est ce qu'une install avec migration


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

normalement tous les macs ( neuf et occasion) sont fournis avec un jeu de  supports GRIS
( OS + divers outils propres à cette machine)

ensuite si on veut changer d'OS X pour un plus puissant il faut des versions universelles ( tous macs) c'est à dire CD ( ou boite) noirs


pour remettre à neuf 
-il suffit de reinstaller ( par exemple avec tes cd gris) SANS  prendre l'option "reprise d'archives"
 et ca sera comme au premier demarrage

ensuite il faudra mettre à jour via le menu " mise à jour de logiciel"


----------



## mask4470 (7 Décembre 2009)

Ok merci
Là le novice que je suis en mac à tous compris
Reste plus qu'a me trouver des barrettes memoires et le cd tiger 10.4
Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

et si tu vas sur des sites specialisés en fourniture divers Mac   c'est bon

il y en a en a plusieurs,les bons sites sont regulierement mentionnés, il y en a qui également font des classements via recherche ciblée par type de mac, impossible de se gourrer de barrettes et c'est vraiment pour mac
dans le genre macway est une reference connue


----------



## mask4470 (8 Décembre 2009)

Ok merci pour le tuyau je vais aller jeter un oeil


----------

